# 5G Fun!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

My "REDO" shrimp tanks! 

spec

Tank 1:

5G Hagen fish tank
9w 6700k CF coralife light
glass top
marineland 400 powerhead
sponge filter
akadama soil
5 christmas moss mat
1 flame moss mat
6 golden crystal shrimps

Tank 2:

4w LED 6700k light
glass top
mini elite filter with sponge
akadama soil
1 christmas moss mat
1 flame moss mat 
6 SSS crystal black shrimps





































*Tank 2* (camera phone suck!)


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice tanks and shrimps. Have you had luck breeding higher grade Caridina like your CBS in small tanks? And wouldn't the flow from a MJ400 be too much in a 5G?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

What happened to your divided tank?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

randy said:


> Nice tanks and shrimps. Have you had luck breeding higher grade Caridina like your CBS in small tanks? And wouldn't the flow from a MJ400 be too much in a 5G?


I haven't had any luck of breeding yet

The flow is strong, but I restrict it by redirecting the flow against the glass to reduce the current (seen in picture 1)



matti2uude said:


> What happened to your divided tank?


Sold it last year before my trip to Hong Kong

Then I brought a 27G starphire tank which is now sitting empty in the hallway


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Let me know when you're going to sell your starphire tank. Lol


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

I am looking into Akadama too. What is your opinion on them, regarding price and usefulness (comparing to fluval or netlea)?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> I am looking into Akadama too. What is your opinion on them, regarding price and usefulness (comparing to fluval or netlea)?


Not trying to hijack the thread so I started another, you may find some info in that one.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

randy said:


> Not trying to hijack the thread so I started another, you may find some info in that one.


It's ok 



Fishyfishyfishy said:


> I am looking into Akadama too. What is your opinion on them, regarding price and usefulness (comparing to fluval or netlea)?


pretty cheap compared to Fluval Stratum, 14L bag for $45 

It's clay material, it won't break and dissolve into the water. However, don't disturb / stir / wash it too much or the whole tank will turn yellow

It keeps ph down, and the GH stay at a constant level


----------

